# broken English



## Tuesday

"Si los narcocorridos son rap mexicano, Sánchez es Tupac Shakur—una leyenda a quien se han dedicado libros, documentales, hasta unos sitios de la red escritos en inglés macarrónico".

Quiero decir "broken english" pero "inglés macarrónico" me parece muy fuerte..., intento describir unos sitios escritos por aficionados muy apasionados, donde se puede ver que "probar los límites" de su habilidad para hablar el idioma (como hago yo con el español cada vez que abro la boca). Gracias.


----------



## Bocha

"Si el narcocorrido es el rap mexicano, Sánchez es Tupac Shakur—una leyenda a quien se le han dedicado libros, documentales, y hasta unos sitios de la red escritos en inglés chapucero."


----------



## Quilmes

¡Hola a todos!

¿Cómo puedo traducir esta expresión? En otro hilo dice "inglés chapucero", pero estoy traduciendo un texto algo formal y, al menos en Argentina "chapucero" tiene una connotación muy negativa. La oración se refiere a una persona cuya lengua materna no es el inglés y habla de manera que se le nota el acento (italiano). ¿"Balbucear", tal vez?
¡¡Gracias!!


----------



## SmallJosie

Broken English normalmente no es cuestión de acento, es porque le cuesta decir frases correctamente, ¡sea italiano o inglés!

¿Podrías poner la frase entera? Para mí no sería ni chapucero ni balbucear. Voy pensando.


----------



## JB

La oración se refiere a una persona cuya lengua materna no es el inglés y habla de manera que se le nota el acento (italiano).

Esto es precisamente la definición, aunque no pertenece necesariamente al acento, sino al uso de la lengua (errores de vocabulario, gramática, etc.).

No diría que es tan negativa.  Hay genios de Rusia, China, aun Argentina  y otros países que hablan "broken English".   No significa que son tontos, sino que no hablan con fluidez.

Creo que "balbucear" es más peyorativo, pero tal vez no en tu país.

EDIT:  Se me ocurre que hay muchos manuales de instrucciones, publicados en China o Corea, por ejemplo, escritos en "broken English".   Al leerlos (o intentar leerlos) es obvio al lector (gringo) que el escritor no domina la lengua.


----------



## SmallJosie

¿¿¿Habla un inglés entrecortado??? Sé que parece una traducción literal pero no sé, podría servir. ¿Qué opináis?


----------



## la zarzamora

Quilmes said:


> Hola a todos!
> 
> Como puedo traducir esta expresión? En otro thread dice "inglés chapucero", pero estoy traduciendo un texto algo formal y, al menos en Argentina; "chapucero" tiene una connotación muy negativa. La oración se refiere a una persona cuya lengua materna no es el inglés y habla de manera que se le nota el acento (italiano). "Balbucear", tal vez?
> 
> Gracias!!



Cómo es la frase completa? Y por cierto, jamás escuché chapucero en Argentina, sí en España (chapuza: trabajo mal hecho, a las apuradas, sin responsabilidad. Más o menos). Chapucero: chanta (esta es LA palabra argentina).


----------



## alacant

¡Inglés de estudiante, aprendíz, de extranjero!

Algunas sugerencias. Saludos.

¡Otro, si es para España se puede decir inglés de guiri!


----------



## anaing

Algunas opciones:
Inglés defectuoso.
Inglés no nativo.


----------



## alvarezg

...inglés chapurreado... sería la traducción exacta, pero tampoco suena bonito.  Si acaso, usa balbuceado, aunque no es lo mismo.


----------



## Quilmes

¡Gracias a todos por sus respuestas!

Jbruceismay: ¡Obviamente que no me refería a que la persona que habla inglés "entrecortado" o "no nativo" es tonta! Precisamente quise decir que la expresión "inglés chapucero" suena despectivo y que por eso no quería usarla.

¡Gracias nuevamente! Saludos.


----------



## KHS

A mí no me gusta en inglés "broken English," y prefiero decir "emerging English."  
¿Quizás podemos decir también en español "emergente"?


----------



## FromPA

KHS said:


> A mí no me gusta en inglés "broken English," y prefiero decir "emerging English."  Quizás podemos decir tambien en español "emergente" ?



The problem is that "broken English" has a very specific meaning that every English speaker would clearly understand, while the meaning of "emerging English" would be open to interpretation and unnecessarily vague.  If I heard the term "emerging English," I would never guess in a million years that the intended meaning was "broken English."


----------



## Juana Brienza

¿Puede ser "un inglés poco fluido"?


----------



## nelliot53

Estoy completamente de acuerdo con *JB*.  Estos manuales de instrucciones tambien nos llegan en español, con traducciones literales que no aplican al caso en cuestión.  Disparates les llamo yo.
Es como si usaran un traductor en línea para estructurar estos manuales de instrucciones, que al fin y al cabo ni se entienden.


----------



## Moritzchen

...en mal inglés...


----------



## KHS

FromPA said:


> The problem is that "broken English" has a very specific meaning that every English speaker would clearly understand, while the meaning of "emerging English" would be open to interpretation and unnecessarily vague.  If I heard the term "emerging English," I would never guess in a million years that the intended meaning was "broken English."



I'm a linguist and teach English as a second language at a college.  I understand that "broken English" is used, but I find it demeaning, and think if enough people choose to use a different term, it can eventually move into the language.  However, since we are talking about how to translate it into Spanish, and there doesn't seem to be an equivalent term, I was asking about whether we could use "emerging English" in Spanish and have people understand.


----------



## Elcanario

KHS said:


> I was asking about whether we could use "emerging English" in Spanish and have people understand.


No, en mi opinión, no lo creo. En _mi_ castellano no se entendería 'inglés emergente' en el sentido que tiene 'broken English'. 
En cambio, _Inglés chapurreado_ sí que se acerca en gran medida a ese significado lo que supone un punto a su favor sobre otras traducciones más imprecisas. La única diferencia que alcanzo a ver es que _inglés chapurreado_ solo se aplica al lenguaje hablado y no al escrito para el que sí se necesitaría otra alternativa.
Por otro lado no llego a comprender qué es lo que inhabilita al verbo _chapurrear_ para que no se pueda usar en la traducción, yo no lo encuentro ni bonito ni feo, es un verbo como otro cualquiera. Si siguiéramos ese mismo razonamiento, que ser bonita o fea inhabilite una palabra (argumento ciertamente subjetivo, dicho sea de paso), tendríamos que desterrar buena parte del diccionario según el gusto de cada uno.

Chapurrear. Chapurrar (un idioma).
*1.* tr. Hablar con dificultad un idioma, pronunciándolo mal y usando en él vocablos y giros exóticos.

Un saludo


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

KHS said:


> A mí no me gusta en inglés "broken English," y prefiero decir "emerging English."  Quizás podemos decir tambien en español "emergente" ?


I couldn't find any examples of "español emergente"  or "inglés emergente" in Google Books (referring to the languages, of course). 
To a certain extent, both "macarrónico" and "chapurreado" are demeaning, sure, but both adjectives are fine if used in the right context.
"Español de principiante" could be another choice.


----------



## Moritzchen

Inglés emergente e inglés de principiante son los de quien está tratando de mejorar lo que sepa de inglés.
Broken English es lo que habla aquel que sabe un par de palabras, inventa otras y que de alguna manera u otra trata de comunicarse.


----------



## Juana Brienza

De acuerdo completamente con lo que decís Adolfo de "español emergente". Y Mortizchen acaba de precisarlo.
Y en cuanto a si, términos como tiene "un mal inglés" ( más común en Argentina que "mal inglés") o "inglés poco fluido", etc. son o no denigrantes, creo que depende completamente de la actitud del hablante, de la situación en que se usa, de a quién va dirigida la expresión, etc., ( todos los elementos del contexto que se nos ocurran y que determinan el uso de una expresión u otra).
En cuanto a "chapurreado" me acordé que mi madre decía "chapurrea un poco de" ...(inglés o cualquier idioma) y era más que común en su época,  pero hoy no es de uso corriente- (gracias por "devolverme" esa palabra). De todos modos nunca escuché "inglés chapurreado".
Me parece intresante lo que dice ElCanario de si se trata de registro oral o escrito porque "chapurrear inglés" era solo para el inglés que se " hablaba".
El mismo sujeto puede escribir o traducir inglés correctamente y hablarlo mal. 
Soy profesora de literatura y siempre doy como ejemplo para explicar algunas cuestiones de la relación del escritor con las lenguas, el caso de Conrad, maestro de la prosa inglesa- pese a que su lengua nativa era el polaco- de quien se burlaban algunos ingleses porque 
"hablaba" mal el inglés. Espero que Moritzchen no me diga que son temas para días de lluvia.


----------



## Katzuhiko Minohara

for *Broken* English what about
Inglés *hablado mal y sin fluidez*


----------



## Ferrol

Inglés titubeante
De "titubear" (acepción 2)  según el DLE de la r.a.e.

intr. Tropezar o vacilar en la elección o pronunciación de las palabras.


----------



## Mirlo

El que tenga un acento no significa que no hable el inglés de manera correcta. El acento no tiene nada que ver con el conocimieno del idioma. Solo, dificulta que la otra persona comprenda de inmediato lo que se dice.
Nigeria es uno de los principales países de África conocido por una versión internacional del pidgin o broken English ampliamente aceptado y hablado en África Occidental y otros continentes.
Así es que, hay que ver cuál es el problema, el acento o la manera de hablar?
Pienso que lo que expresas tiene mas que ver con la fluidez.


----------



## Ballenero

Deficiente/ Imperfecto/ Incorrecto/ Irregular
inglés​


----------



## Katzuhiko Minohara

Ballenero, I like your suggestion

*broken* English
Inglés *deficiente*


----------



## Mirlo

You usaría...AS a beginner English speaker or not too proficiently.
De manera competente o como principiante.


----------



## nelliot53

Por acó le llamamos "*inglés goleta*" al broken English.

goleta 2​adjetivo


Malo, chapurreado. Dícese de cualquier idioma que se habla mal: “inglés goleta”.
*TEMÁTICO* ·COMUNICACIÓN. CUALIDAD.
*FUENTES* ·MAURA, 1984 [+]

Referido a un idioma, mal hablado, chapurreado.
*TEMÁTICO* ·COMUNICACIÓN. CUALIDAD.
*FUENTES* ·DICCIONARIO DE AMERICANISMOS, 2010 [+]


----------



## Marsianitoh

Para mí, "macarrónico" es una buena opción. Otra podría ser "en inglés de andar por casa". También serviría "rudimentario".


----------



## jilar

Moritzchen said:


> Broken English es lo que habla aquel que sabe un par de palabras, inventa otras y que de alguna manera u otra trata de comunicarse.


Un par de palabras  (o muy pocas palabras) = (muy) básico.

Inventa otras = alternativo 

Mas o menos se comunica = si al menos se identifica el idioma en que habla, muy mal no lo estará haciendo. 

En fin, las opciones de Ballenero me parece buenas y de lo más neutrales y serias/formales.

Inglés de este tipo sería por ejemplo usar expresiones literales de tu propio idioma que trasladas de esa forma al otro. Ej:
-I have 20 years.
Porque estás pensando la frase en español (donde hablamos de que "tenemos x años" y no de que "somos tantos años de viejo").


Algunos han desterrado algunas buenas/correctas alternativas por pensar que son términos despectivos, como chapucero o macarrónico. No debería haber tal imposibilidad. Por ejemplo, macarrónico ajusta perfectamente.
Veamos la definición que ofrece Google:

[Que es muy defectuoso, mezcla una lengua extranjera con la propia o presenta graves errores gramaticales, léxicos o de pronunciación o inventa palabras con sonidos o terminaciones de esa lengua; especialmente, el latín mal hablado.
"el taxista hablaba un inglés macarrónico pero se hizo entender por el turista".]

Me sorprendió el comentario sobre el latín. En el DLE vemos la explicación.
Macarrónico:
1. adj. Dicho del latín: Usado de forma burlesca y defectuosa.

2. adj. Dicho de una lengua distinta del latín: Usada de forma notoriamente incorrecta.


Podríamos pensar que a quien no le gusta el uso de "macarrónico" es por ver una intención burlesca. Como vemos, no tiene por qué. Es una manera de decir que habla de forma incorrecta un idioma, sin más. Ni buena ni mala connotación.

Si lo habla mal, lo habla mal. Punto.

Otra cosa es querer usar eufemismos, como me parece sería eso de "emergente". Y cuando este tenga claras connotaciones negativas habrá que buscar otro. ¡Vaya lío!


----------



## Mirlo

jilar said:


> Un par de palabras  (o muy pocas palabras) = (muy) básico.
> 
> Inventa otras = alternativo
> 
> Mas o menos se comunica = si al menos se identifica el idioma en que habla, muy mal no lo estará haciendo.
> 
> En fin, las opciones de Ballenero me parece buenas y de lo más neutrales y serias/formales.
> 
> Inglés de este tipo sería por ejemplo usar expresiones literales de tu propio idioma que trasladas de esa forma al otro. Ej:
> -I have 20 years.
> Porque estás pensando la frase en español (donde hablamos de que "tenemos x años" y no de que "somos tantos años de viejo").
> 
> 
> Algunos han desterrado algunas buenas/correctas alternativas por pensar que son términos despectivos, como chapucero o macarrónico. No debería haber tal imposibilidad. Por ejemplo, macarrónico ajusta perfectamente.
> Veamos la definición que ofrece Google:
> 
> [Que es muy defectuoso, mezcla una lengua extranjera con la propia o presenta graves errores gramaticales, léxicos o de pronunciación o inventa palabras con sonidos o terminaciones de esa lengua; especialmente, el latín mal hablado.
> "el taxista hablaba un inglés macarrónico pero se hizo entender por el turista".]
> 
> Me sorprendió el comentario sobre el latín. En el DLE vemos la explicación.
> Macarrónico:
> 1. adj. Dicho del latín: Usado de forma burlesca y defectuosa.
> 
> 2. adj. Dicho de una lengua distinta del latín: Usada de forma notoriamente incorrecta.
> 
> 
> Podríamos pensar que a quien no le gusta el uso de "macarrónico" es por ver una intención burlesca. Como vemos, no tiene por qué. Es una manera de decir que habla de forma incorrecta un idioma, sin más. Ni buena ni mala connotación.
> 
> Si lo habla mal, lo habla mal. Punto.
> 
> Otra cosa es querer usar eufemismos, como me parece sería eso de "emergente". Y cuando este tenga claras connotaciones negativas habrá que buscar otro. ¡Vaya lío!


El comentario es verdad , la frase broken English se usa de forma derrogatoria. Por eso, no me gusta la frases. Es solo otra manera de hacerle burla a las personas.
Saludos,


----------

